# Most Used Tool in your Arsenal



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Okay, this thread does NOT have to be "turf" (or even 'yard') specific and is a copy off a thread started in a power boaters forum I frequent since, as for many turf afficanados, this can be considered as "off season." 

So, what tool is it that you own, hand or power, that you use most often (extra points for pics!)

I'll start off; for me it's this puppy! Cordless Impact Driver



Followed closely by this! DeWalt Multi- Tool


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Streamlight ProTac 2L flashlight. Every single day, nearly every job. It's a relatively old design and there are better performing lights today for sure but this one has seen a LOT of action over the last few years.


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

I have the same Milwaukee impact driver and I love it. I'd say that's a +1 from me.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

It's a tie for first. Air compressor and pressure washer. Second would be chain saw.


----------



## marshtj (Apr 9, 2018)

My Husky 150BT blower. I actually had an issue with it recently, easily fixed with a new spark plug, and my wife said if I wasn't happy with it anymore to go buy a new one and spend whatever I want.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Man I couldn't even give you the 10 most used tools in my arsenal. I have more shit than I can organize and manage to use it constantly.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

Hexadecimal 00FF00 said:


> It's a tie for first. Air compressor and pressure washer. Second would be chain saw.


My chain saw is gas. Got an electric model today.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Papermate Sharpwriter
Ontario RAT Model 1
Smith and Wesson M&P Shield 9mm


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

MasterMech said:


> Streamlight ProTac 2L flashlight. Every single day, nearly every job. It's a relatively old design and there are better performing lights today for sure but this one has seen a LOT of action over the last few years.


Can't beat 'em for the price! I have two on my handguns and love them. Sure beats the Surefire prices - although if I hit a scratch-off ticket for $200 I might consider one! :lol: :lol:


----------

